# New YouTube Video FINALLY!



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Enjoy more too come.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol nice


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

They just keep coming!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

My buddy on the 500 HO uploaded his videos I'll post them up for him. His YouTube page is 07petersty:


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like ya'll have some great places to ride!


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah they are not too bad always looking for more.


----------



## yokochrist (Jan 16, 2012)

Video from back in March. Winch session that led him to actually getting stuck worse than he already was. Little tug fixed that. Enjoy.


----------

